# Going for the brownie points



## ballibeg2 (27 Jan 2014)

Here's this year's WIP. Got to go down better than garage flowers and chocolates.







Dave


----------



## Grahamshed (27 Jan 2014)

Looks lovely. Are you going to tell us a bit more about it ?


----------



## kernowjoiner24 (27 Jan 2014)

Looks interesting, and time consuming ! Copper and ally is it ?


----------



## ballibeg2 (28 Jan 2014)

Spot on! Copper is from a brewery vat my grandfather removed in the 50's. I've about 60m2 left! The aluminium was kicking around. Petals thread onto a 4mm brass bar. All learnt from YouTube and takes about 30 mins a flower.

Dave


----------



## Metal_Gazza (29 Jan 2014)

Nice... But if she don't like it then it's gonna hurt when she throws it at you!!! (hammer)


----------

